# Hey first post!



## Jones & Sons (Nov 25, 2019)

Hello everyone. 

I've read this forum for years and I finally made an account. You all are very informative. 

I'm currently putting together a bid packet for a large commercial multi family project and on that bid for it has 
exterior $_____SSF 
Interior $_____SSF
Pressure Washing $____SSF


I was wondering if any of you knew what SSF means. Im stumped.🤔😟
Its below the T&M wage rates for extra work. 

Thanks!


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

No idea. Why not ask the GC you're pricing it for? They probably haven't come across it before, either.

Something per square foot. Sausages per square foot? Symphonies? Shampoo?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome to the group.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Something Smells Funny.?


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I'll take a guess. It's Estimated per Square Foot, but someone thinks "estimate" is spelled stimate? You know - it starts with an S sound...


----------

